# Ferka Aquabase + Azoo?



## Sharp019 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey So I was thinking about changing out my existing substrate in my 20 Long with Azoo Plant Grower bed, But I was wondering if it would be overkill to layer the substrate with some Ferka Aquabase, I wasn't sure if the change would be too drastic for my fish/shrimp. Thoughts?


----------

